# Koi marble PK And marble genotype hm female.



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

They spawned April 28th 2013 and hatch today may 1st 2013. I made a few mistakes along the way and I wasn't ready when they were hatched. They are still with dad he is doin a pretty good job. Looks to be about 50 which I'm told is pretty good for this hard Calgary water. Started brine shrimp hatchery today and will be getting live plants for infursia


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's the pair before spawning.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

And surprisingly I got a decent pic of the fry with my iPod on day one.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I have no idea why they are upside down.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good! Have you worked out getting cultures?


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations on babies!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes. I've got the brine shrimp going today. I will be receiving some plants and cultures from CJ. I was just gonna ask him.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I will be getting some plants and MW and VE for CJ today. Plus my brine shrimp should be hatching today and tomorrow.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck! That dad is gorgeous!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's a pic to show his colour better. I'm hoping to try and start a marble hmpk line. But who knows what this spawn will get me. I could change my mind depending on the outcome


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh I love him!! His color is so pretty


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah I would expect a high degree of variation of your fry with those genetics. 

I have Giant duckweed, java moss, hornwart, Vinegar eels and Microworms ready to go. Looks good!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

He has moved his nest out from under the cup and into the plants. Most of the fry are either clinging on the plants or just under then nest. It looks like some are trying to swim but more like they are having spams. I'm thinking ill remove him when I he back from school and start my fist feeding.... Tonight or tomorrow???


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tonight. As soon as you take out the male...


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok the male have been removed. I will doubt first feeding tonight. Then I will feed in the morning at 7:30ish, 4 and then 9-10 at night each day.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That should work fine. They don't need much to start and no need to foul your water with overfeeding. You will also want to start adding 1g of de-chlor water every day. Remove water via an airstone and airline draining into a bucket. When the fry get bigger you can start syphoning the bottom very carefully. Good luck.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Be careful not to add to much water at a time... They are very sensitive to parameter changes at this young stage. To add the water reverse siphon it in with airline and an air valve/other flow control method. Aim for one drip per second... Yes, they really are that sensitive at this stage.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Matt is correct. Exact same temperature and very slowly. The sensitivity at this stage is very high. Most fry are lost in 1st 2 weeks due to sudden change in params.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't even add water until they were at one week and some don't until they are two weeks old. As long as you are extremely careful and go slow they should be fine.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

The parents are beautiful! Good luck with your spawn.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I moved fry to grow out the day after free swimming and added 1 gallon of water daily via drip method. The water was aged and heated when I did it. Now the fry at 5 weeks are thriving. I siphon out ten gallons then dump 5 gallons in at a time and it doesn't bother them at all.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Fed MW and a tiny bit of bbs because I didn't have any coffee filters for the bbs. A lil salt water won't hurt.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Man these guys are tiny. I've bred tons of fish but these are the smallest by far. It's like looking for a needle in a hay stack to try and fins one. I think I may have over fed last night. There are still micro worms, should I siphon them out.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Leave them in there, they will pick at them when they are on the bottom and they survive for a while. Yea they are super tiny. I wouldn't siphon at this stage, you will inevitably suck some up...


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

5 days old. I don't have any camera capable on focusing on them sadly. But this spawn had a really low turn out. I counted 13. But some are hiding. Probably only 25 max. Plus some might be lost


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I only had 10. Counting now at 33. They are in their 5th week of life.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice. I think I will wait until 2 weeks to slowly add a bit of water each week. Or day. I'm not sure how I will add water for sure yet. I'm hopping I have more. That way my rookie mistakes don't end me up with only like 10 from a spawn will all the time I put in. Or those ten better be show quality which is nearly impossible from a f1 pk x hm spawn.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I have uploaded pics of the fry to my journal. They are 9 days old.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...ch?v=yoj3denZ9LI&feature=youtube_gdata_player video of 2 little fry. Going to start siphoning waste next weekend when the are a tad bigger. Maybe start adding bits if waster each day this week though


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Fry are 3 weeks old and getting bigger with a few runts. Looking good though


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is great B. We should exchange a few fry when we are done raising in a couple months.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I would love that. Then I can get some good HMs to breed to the hmpk spawn to actually get some short fin hm and try to start a marble hmpk line. 

But my f1 will not be very high quality since f1 hm x pk usually yields 2 ray fish. I won't be gettin true good hmpk till f2 f3


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

They are probably 0.5 cm right not at 23 days old. The largest may be over. But still no colour or fin development yet like your spawns.


----------

